# Custom Hopey Damper-equipped Tandem!



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

This is neat, custom integrated by Sherwood, so you know it's right! Ventana El Conquistador de Montanas tandem set up to take a Hopey Steering damper. Tight! The Hopey normally uses a little bracket that presses in under the headset, this is more betta!

More info on the damper:

www.hopey.org

really a good deal on any bike, but an offroad tandem really benefits!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome idea to integrate it into the top tube. So much better than squeezing it under the cup.
How many other companies would modify their frames like this for a customer? Good Stuff again from Ventana.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Tim,

Are you building up a new tandem for someone local?

I was very impressed by the guy and his wife that rode the Dakota 50 on the Ventana tandem. They seemed like really nice folks too. They caught up to us a few times at the check points and were parked next to us. I never got their names but we talked a little. Do you know them?

I have seen an orange Ventana tandem over that way too.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

That Dak 50 was our tandem, freshly recovered from the theft, I loaned it to Mike and his GF, they were thinking of buying one, and well, they liked it well enough they bought that one! I'm going to just keep this one with the Hopey integrated mount for us.

The orange ECdM is most likely Josh and Molly.

What color ECdM do you want me to get on the way for you and the missus!? We'll do a fat tandem ride during www.bhfattirefestival.com


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

very cool.... very clean setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

This does bring the question. Why do you need a damper?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Just give a Hopey Steering Damper a try. Can't really explain it if you've not used one. Makes steep, loose climbs very easy to control the bike on, and assists on off camber or side hill trails to keep the bike traveling where you want it. The Hopey corrects all the over reaction and over correction that a person puts in. And at speed it really is a boon. On an offroad tandem, the extra control is compounded. 

After riding with a Hopey for the first time, I left it turned to max damping for 3 weeks straight. Mid summer, riding a lot. Then turned it off (you can adjust it to complete open, no resistance) to repeat a bunch of the same riding. Handling went all to he11, couldn't clean loose climbs, took more effort to stay on lines, just crappy without it. It is a marvelous crutch to lean on.

BUT, you'd have to just ride one to see what it does. If you ask the question, "why" you've not ridden one! 

Why does anyone need discs, why gears, why suspension, why a tandem for pete's sake?!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*installed pic*

Here the damper is installed. The Hopey is the best bike accessory you could live without, but won't want to after you used one.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

You know Sparrow, I used to roll my eyes a bit at the "blah...blah blah...Hopey...blah blah blah....Gravity Dropper...." I see from you all the time.

Then I tried the Gravity dropper. I'm hooked. I think I must try this Hopey thing as well.

I love this quote, and it so true of the RASH (and big wheels) as well.

"The Hopey is the best bike accessory you could live without, but won't want to after you used one."

I don't know if the Hopey would make as much difference on a 29er, however. I know if I'd had the GD before entering niner land, I would have been a lot less inclined to.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Better question... How many CAN?:devil:


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Enel, "blah blah blah" is certainly what you'll get out of me alot! You pretty much got it nailed. I'm a big fan of the RASH (remote adjustable seat height) posts from Gravity Dropper, All Mountain Post and Maverick (now Crank Bros?) as you know. Those things really do add flow..... glad you checked one out! 

My current main bike is a 1.5 headset bike, and I've not bothered to get the 1.5 adapter and get the Hopey mounted, so I've been a good chunk of time (4 months) without a Hopey and have adjusted fine. My single speed is Hopey equipped, so when I ride that, I tend to thing to myself "get that Hopey mounted on the 1.5......" but never get around to it. As I said, "you can live without it".....

But on the tandem the Hopey really gets 4 thumbs (stoker too) up, a great product to make driving that truck alot easier. I gotta get yet another RASH post for the stoker's position....


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*48 pounds of fun!*

So, all built up it comes in at 48lbs. Where you gonna get 2 burly built 6"/5" FS trail bikes that weigh 24lbs?

Sure is nice that Ventana is there, building bikes how folks want them, and the ability to do this sort of Hopey modification (and willing to do it!) to take there existing bikes fit any application. How far do you have to push Sherwood for odd custom bike stuff until he says "NO!"?


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

sparrow said:


> ......What color ECdM do you want me to get on the way for you and the missus!? We'll do a fat tandem ride during www.bhfattirefestival.com


I see you have a bit of an evil streak Tim and you exactly where to find a soft spot. Sadly, my fully-automatic wallet is running a bit dry this winter. I need to replace the siding on my house before I can tie into another bike. My wife is still pretty high on the idea of a tandem though, and that is at least 75% of the battle.

That is pretty cool that Mike and his girlfriend were still hot on the tandem thing after the Dakota 50. That had to be one tough day. I think Mike has a keeper there. She is one tough lady and has to be a dam good sport to boot.

On another note. My wife wants to ride the Mickelson trail next weekend if the weather holds up. She wants to tackle it on her single speed this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

The box these El Conquistadors come in is pretty big, it could cover one side of your house, save some dough on siding. I wouldn't bother with new siding, a couple Wyo winters (and summers) will wreak havoc on it quickly. Just embrace the shabby-chic look. Be a trend setter in your neighborhood and wedge another bike in the garage! A tandem is really *for her* so it isn't even a selfish purchase.

Mickelson is looking good for a ride this weekend, don't let the morning chills scare you off. I have Cactus Corn and Squish (Turner Forum regulars) coming out from Iowa this weekedn, gonna show them around some more, call if you get into RC for a ride or a beer.

You can email through the shop's website, too.


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*Sticky Strokin'*

I am very familiar with steering dampers on sportbikes, and the need for smooth travel throughout their stroke. The Hopey is an interesting idea but the pair that my LBS received were not very smooth stroking, displaying friction at random points in its travel along with noise regardless of setting. All of the mechanics had turns playing with it and all grimaced while doing so: "ewwwww". I understand that handlebars would give much more leverage over the thing and perhaps it would break-in (or not!) but we elected to not use 'em. Despite their much greater weight motorcycles with sticky steering dampers often display handling quirks like odd steering oscillations at low speed.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

sparrow said:


> Just give a Hopey Steering Damper a try. Can't really explain it if you've not used one. Makes steep, loose climbs very easy to control the bike on, and assists on off camber or side hill trails to keep the bike traveling where you want it. The Hopey corrects all the over reaction and over correction that a person puts in. And at speed it really is a boon. On an offroad tandem, the extra control is compounded.
> 
> After riding with a Hopey for the first time, I left it turned to max damping for 3 weeks straight. Mid summer, riding a lot. Then turned it off (you can adjust it to complete open, no resistance) to repeat a bunch of the same riding. Handling went all to he11, couldn't clean loose climbs, took more effort to stay on lines, just crappy without it. It is a marvelous crutch to lean on.
> 
> ...


I've ridden many motorcycles with steering dampers and all it did was re-inforce my belief in good frame design, not dodgy aftermarket crap that doesn't help . I must admit though, tandems are a different breed


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

sparrow said:


> The box these El Conquistadors come in is pretty big, it could cover one side of your house, save some dough on siding. I wouldn't bother with new siding, a couple Wyo winters (and summers) will wreak havoc on it quickly. Just embrace the shabby-chic look. Be a trend setter in your neighborhood and wedge another bike in the garage! A tandem is really *for her* so it isn't even a selfish purchase.
> 
> Mickelson is looking good for a ride this weekend, don't let the morning chills scare you off. I have Cactus Corn and Squish (Turner Forum regulars) coming out from Iowa this weekedn, gonna show them around some more, call if you get into RC for a ride or a beer.
> 
> You can email through the shop's website, too.


Thanks for the offer Tim. I really wish I could come over and ride with you guys, but I have duty for the National Guard this weekend so I will be at Camp Guernsey all weekend.

The long range weather forecast for next weekend looks like there may be some rain or snow. I have my fingers crossed that the forecast changes for the better. We don't scare off for cold, but if it is wet we will probably try it another day.

Good idea about siding the house with bike boxes. That would make me a trend setter for sure.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Ricky J, you can't get a feel for it without it installed. If you get a chance, ride one sometime, helps if you have it on your own bike, ride a month with it "full on" and then one day, just dial it open. You'll miss having it.

si,s you've not used the product, no need to call a well made, inventive and useful thing "dodgy aftermarket crap" You've no experience with it, just say that, and you've got no interest in it, then don't bother posting, thanks.


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

Sparrow,

More importantly, what are those crazy-silly shifting devices on your handlebar there? ... You must really operate off in left field.

Scott


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

That Hopey threaded insert is a standard upgrade option from Ventana, not a custom jobbie. We just built one with the Hopey setup for a customer in Az. 
The customer has about 50 miles on the bike so far. He hasn't made a call on the effectiveness of the damper yet, but I'm sure he will after some more miles. 
Since his tandem is new to him, there are lots of other things to get used to besides the steering. 
I'm still not 100% convinced on the effectiveness of the Hopey, but I bought another one to put on one of the demo tandems. We'll give it a few runs to get a first hand impression. The best comparison would be to install it on a tandem that's already being ridden.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Dunno, BigNut, our shop ordered that in, and we had to send the spec' drawings from Tim Hopey into Ventana, a Hopey mounting bracket for reference, and a Hopey Damper so Sherwood could check the whole thing out as "he'd not done one of those" before. That was in September. Didn't know it made the menu yet as an option.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Guess that goes to show how good Ventana is. I ordered that particular frame in September as well, and they must have already done the engineering for the adaptor, as it was no big deal. Nice to see a company like Ventana accomodate the niches in cycling. I wish other manufacturers had as much concern for the customer as Ventana does.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, www.mtbtandems.com is the sorta outfit that has "as much concern for the customer as Ventana."...... being that this is the tandem section of MTBR...... can't think of another retailer that covers off road tandeming as you do!!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

sparrow said:


> Well, www.mtbtandems.com is the sorta outfit that has "as much concern for the customer as Ventana."...... being that this is the tandem section of MTBR...... can't think of another retailer that covers off road tandeming as you do!!


Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------

